# How will this setup look?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys think a tv with a stand, mains and subs will look strange if placed in front of this window? It's the formal living area.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

People do it all the time, if you don't open the blinds much that I don't see why not
What is behind you where your taking the picture?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> People do it all the time, if you don't open the blinds much that I don't see why not
> What is behind you where your taking the picture?


Behind me is the mlp couch.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> People do it all the time, if you don't open the blinds much that I don't see why not
> What is behind you where your taking the picture?


You see. I have a family room with towers and center channel plus in ceiling speakers. The problem is it's a diagonal setup as tv is over the fireplace that's diagonal. 
I wanted to take the towers and mains instead to the formal area and make that the primary movie watching space with the tv directly in front of me.
But usually the formal living area is not touched when you have a family room correct?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not as a general rule but everyone has to make compromises so if moving things around and WAF is good then do what works. You could move the dining area into the living room space as well.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

asere said:


> You guys think a tv with a stand, mains and subs will look strange if placed in front of this window? It's the formal living area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno how it will look, I let others worry about that. What concerns me is that fluffy couch on the left and what looks like an open doorway or passage on the right. This will make for an acoustic imbalance. I also see a lot of unbroken, embellished wall space that will result in lots of reflections.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Dunno how it will look, I let others worry about that. What concerns me is that fluffy couch on the left and what looks like an open doorway or passage on the right. This will make for an acoustic imbalance. I also see a lot of unbroken, embellished wall space that will result in lots of reflections.


Yes there is a front door there to the right. The couch to the left that's fluffy will be moved. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Well guys looks like I won't do a thing to the formal area. I returned the tv and stand and I'll just keep it at the family room. Thanks for your input.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

